# The fact saddens me on Veterans Day that the US Army did experiments with Radiation and LSD on our own men and have yet to apologize or pay up.



## David1 (Nov 8, 2019)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/28686061https://www.nytimes.com/2019/06/03/obituaries/james-ketchum-dead.htmlhttps://www.cchr.org/documentaries/hidden-enemy/experimenting-on-troops.html


----------



## Maxnomad (Nov 9, 2019)

The real victims. . .

Bro find a support group. Veterans struggle is real but this is an applebees


----------



## David1 (Nov 9, 2019)

and Applebees and TGI Fridays and Ruby Tuesdays has free meals on Vets Day Monday.


----------

